# Factory oil



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

Does the factory ship Cruzes with synthetic or regular oil?


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Factory Oil....*

Should be *DEXOS 1 certified* oil making it a* Blend* of synthetic & reg. oil.


----------



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

If the oil is Dexos-1 is it always a blend of synthetic and reg. oil?


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

No, the *Blend *would be the* Minimum* spec oil and then up to full synthetic, ofcourse.


----------

